# Help! My rabbit ate chocolate! What should I do?



## foreverjustaphase (Feb 27, 2014)

I had one of my bunnies, Milly, in her pen last night, and I fell asleep before I put her back in her cage. When I woke up about 3 hours later, I found she had jumped over her pen, and some how found some of an old cosmic brownie my sister must of left on the floor??? (Its got to be atleast a couple months old) I caught her before she finished it, but she must of eaten about half of it already. My first instinct was to give her simethicone incase she starts getting gas. I'm not sure if that was the best idea or not...she just flopped as I'm writing this, but I don't know, I'm really worried about her as she has an especially sensitive stomach. On the other hand though, I'm suppose to get on the bus and go to school in two hours! Help! What should I do!? Lots of water? Lots of hay?


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Feb 27, 2014)

The vet doesn't open for four more hours! Please help!


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Feb 27, 2014)

The emergency numbers aren't answering either. D:


----------



## pani (Feb 27, 2014)

Get her to the vet ASAP. Until then, keep an eye on her. Get her to keep eating hay and drinking water. ray:


----------



## AlmightyShortest (Feb 27, 2014)

I think you'll be okay. I know you're not supposed to but I sneak in a few bites of a pop tart or granola bar and my rabbit has never had problems from it. Just be sure she's continuing to eat her hay because that's what keeps things moving. You can give her gas medicine, as it doesn't get absorbed into the body so it wouldn't hurt and there's not really a way you could give her too much. Just start with 1cc per hour for 3 hours if you can. But she should be fine. My rabbit has had occasional things he shouldn't throughout the years and he's going on 9  Keep us posted.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Mar 8, 2014)

I always forget to update! I gave her a ton of hay, put two bowls of water in her cage, and massaged her tummy before leaving for school. I was really worried all day, but when I got home, although her stomach was a little hard, she was still doing okay, and by the end of the day is started to become soft and squishy again. By the end of the next day her belly was completely back to normal. Thanks for your help. C:


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 8, 2014)

One of my rabbits ate cat biscuits from the cats food bowl and he wanted more! And he's doing well, he did this at about four months old and he's seven months now.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 8, 2014)

He's done it more than twice I should add!


----------



## SexyBiatch_xoxo (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi my rabbit also just ate fried food accidentally because a stray cat went inside my apartment and scattered the food. 

He is currently having wet fecal matter but not watery. I gave him water and he is still eating hay i wonder if he would be fine with just water and hay. Thanks in advance


----------



## Popsicles (Jun 9, 2018)

There’s not too much else you can do for him now, keep up the water and hay and keep an eye on him


----------



## Liung (Jun 10, 2018)

To everyone who is speaking from experience of having their bunny eat food they weren't supposed to:

It's not "they ate this food once and they were fine, so don't worry"

It's "they ate this food once and THANK GOD they're fine".

Think of it like Russian Roulette. You wouldn't say to someone "I played it once and didn't die so you'll be fine." It's a game of chance, and just because your bun ate something prohibited in the past and was fine doesn't mean you shouldn't panic the next time it happens! It's a cause for panic EVERY time, and if nothing happens, that's cause for massive relief and thanking your lucky stars!

Eating things they aren't supposed to is very bad for them and you absolutely should be freaking out and watching attentively for signs of emergency and attentively caring for them and treating them for it.


----------

